# bright white H4 headlights



## Hackintosh (Jan 5, 2012)

Looking at getting really bright white H4 headlights but not so much on the blue or purple side. What's your guys set up? (Non-HID)


----------



## zetagemini (Apr 25, 2013)

I've got OSRAM NIGHTBREAKER, I think in the U.S. you get them with SYLVANIA brand.


----------



## KNEWBUG (Sep 13, 2011)

Hackintosh said:


> Looking at getting really bright white H4 headlights but not so much on the blue or purple side. What's your guys set up? (Non-HID)



Sylvania Silverstar High Performance Lighting......


----------



## jtack (Dec 9, 2013)

phillips xtreme vision


----------



## Grimey-1 (Dec 9, 2007)

Anyone have the part number for either one of those?
:laugh:
Thanks in advance. :thumbup:


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

not sure who sells Phillips bulbs but a stop by your local AutoZone will have all levels of Sylvania bulbs in stock.


----------



## Hackintosh (Jan 5, 2012)

so i stopped by advance auto today and they guy told me the Silver Star Ultra 9003/HB2 H4 it said on the back that they are 4100K and if im right the closer to 5000k is as white as it gets before it starts changing colors again. 

has anyone used these 

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0012ETJ1O...vptwo=&hvqmt=b&hvdev=c&ref=pd_sl_7iptbhcf2u_b


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

I myself prefer the Ultras (orange package). The silverstars are more blue with the regular ones being more yellow. Ultras are the whitest ones I have found

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## Hackintosh (Jan 5, 2012)

i read somewhere that i doesn't really matter about the (K) rating, that really determines the white or blue of the bulb its the glass the bulb is made of that determines the coolness of the color. any takes on that ???


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

kelvin rating is mostly the only thing that determines light color. The shade of the glass may have a small effect


----------



## KCXTWO (Apr 27, 2013)

I really liked the PIAA Precious White. Ran for both the headlamps and fogs. 4800k, very crisp and clean. Made a big difference in both visibility as the driver and also appearance. Wasn't all that geeked with the blue hue in the reflector of the headlight while off in certain light.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Hackintosh said:


> Looking at getting really bright white H4 headlights but not so much on the blue or purple side. What's your guys set up? (Non-HID)


www.powerbulbs.com

great reseller.

my vote is with Philips Xtreme Power/Vision. They are a tad brighter than the Osram nightbreakers, as the night breakers are a tad whiter.


----------



## Grimey-1 (Dec 9, 2007)

Hackintosh said:


> so i stopped by advance auto today and they guy told me the Silver Star Ultra 9003/HB2 H4 it said on the back that they are 4100K and if im right the closer to 5000k is as white as it gets before it starts changing colors again.
> 
> has anyone used these
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0012ETJ1O...vptwo=&hvqmt=b&hvdev=c&ref=pd_sl_7iptbhcf2u_b


Thanks for the link. :thumbup: I just ordered mine...Happy Holidays everyone! :biggrinsanta:


----------



## VuickB6 (Aug 4, 2006)

If you can cancel your order I would do so and pick up a set of these:

http://store.candlepower.com/64205.html

They're on sell there but you can also find them at rallylights.com.


Get the 70/65W. These last a good while and they have much higher lumens than the silverstars. 2000/1350 lumens vs 1500/900.


----------



## jtack (Dec 9, 2013)

VuickB6 said:


> If you can cancel your order I would do so and pick up a set of these:
> 
> http://store.candlepower.com/64205.html
> 
> ...


Can the stock harness handle that many watts without burning, and will thapere be any melting issues. I know people go up in wattage but usuallly an upgraded harness goes along with it.


----------



## VuickB6 (Aug 4, 2006)

jtack said:


> Can the stock harness handle that many watts without burning, and will thapere be any melting issues. I know people go up in wattage but usuallly an upgraded harness goes along with it.


It definitely can. I've been running those bulbs for close to 2 years now. Even though it is higher wattage it isn't so much that the stock harness can't handle. I wouldn't go any higher than that without an upgraded harness.


----------



## jtack (Dec 9, 2013)

Cool, thanks for the info!


----------



## Hackintosh (Jan 5, 2012)

good to hear about these bulbs so you have had the same set for 2 years if so i will probably be looking in to getting a set i have read some reviews on other bulbs that only last a few months


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

Just ordered a set of PIAA extreme white plus for headlights and fog lights. I used them for years on my motorcycles and liked the look/ functionality of them. They produce a very white light with a purplish/blue ring around the light beam.


----------



## Grimey-1 (Dec 9, 2007)

:facepalm: Ok, has anyone posted a step-by-step pictures/video changing out the bulbs, or was it very easy? I ask because my coworkers MkV GTI was challenging unless the bumper was removed. Thank you in advace! opcorn:

:wave:

Aloha


----------



## Skimmy290 (Aug 19, 2012)

it's fairly easy
there is a screw on each side that opens a latch under the hood and the lights will pull out after the latch is opened 


it should be in the owners manual
no need to mess with the bumper


----------



## Grimey-1 (Dec 9, 2007)

Skimmy290 said:


> it's fairly easy
> there is a screw on each side that opens a latch under the hood and the lights will pull out after the latch is opened
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, thanks! :thumbup:


----------



## JR Martinez (Feb 25, 2003)

Easy enough, headlights slice out to swab bulbs


----------

